# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  بدهکار یا بستانکار

## مجتبی جوادی

دوستان سلام
چگونه می شود بدهکار و یا بستانکار بودن را مشخص کرد یعنی اگر وضعیت حساب منفی شد برنامه بستانکار را اعلام کند و وقتی وضعیت حساب مثبت شد برعکس بدهکار را نشان بدهد ؟
در اکسس دستور IIF این کار را انجام می دهد . آیا در دلفی هم دستوری وجود دارد که مشابه آن کار کند . آیا دستور IFF همان دستور IIF در اکسس است ؟ اگر جواب مثبت است لطفا با یک مثال توضیح دهید .
با تشکر

----------


## SYNDROME

در حسابداری ما برای ورود اطلاعات همیشه دو تا ستون داریم که یکی بدهکار و دیگری بستانکار است.
بدهکار یا بستانکار بر اساس ماهیت حسابها مشخص می شود.
موفق باشید

----------


## Amir_Safideh

> چگونه می شود بدهکار و یا بستانکار بودن را مشخص کرد یعنی اگر وضعیت حساب منفی شد برنامه بستانکار را اعلام کند و وقتی وضعیت حساب مثبت شد برعکس بدهکار را نشان بدهد ؟


 منظور شما از اینکه برنامه این رواعلام کنه چیه ؟ منظورتون اینه که وقتی مانده حساب منفی یا مثبت بود برنامه به کاربر پیغامی نمایش بده ؟ یا منظورتون اینه که یه فیلد نیاز دارید که با توجه به ماهیت مانده حساب مقداری رو نمایش بده ؟ 
اگر منظورتون پیغامه که میتونید با یه دستور If چک کنید که اگر مقدار کمتر از صفر  بود چه پیغامی و اگر هم بیشتر بود پیغام دیگه ای رو نمایش بده :
if ADOQuery1.FieldByName('Mande').AsFloat < 0 then
 ShowMessage('This acount is debtor')
else if ADOQuery1.FieldByName('Mande').AsFloat > 0 then
 ShowMessage('This acount is creditor')
ولی اگر منظورتون یه فیلده که مقدار "بدهکار" یا "بستانکار" رو با توجه به مانده حساب نمایش بده در اونصورت شما میتونید توی کوئری اینکار رو بکنید یعنی یه فیلد مجازی بسازید یا این که در Application خودتون برای دیتاست مورد نظر یه فیلد Calculated بسازید .
-------------
موفق باشید .

----------


## SYNDROME

> ولی اگر منظورتون *یه فیلده که مقدار "بدهکار" یا "بستانکار"* رو با توجه به مانده حساب نمایش بده در اونصورت شما میتونید توی کوئری اینکار رو بکنید یعنی یه فیلد مجازی بسازید یا این که در Application خودتون برای دیتاست مورد نظر یه فیلد Calculated بسازید .


هیچ گاه مقدار بدهکار یا بستانکار را در یک ستون نمایش ندهید چون کاربران در چنین شرایطی دوچار شکل می شوند و اصولا در حسابداری عدد منفی نداریم و حسابها یا بدهکار هستند یا بستانکار.
موفق باشید

----------


## مجتبی جوادی

دوستان ممنون از لطفتان
من منظورم را بیشتر توضیح می دهم : فرض کنیم شخصی 120000 ریال بدهکار است و ما مبلغ 200000 ریال از او دریافت می نماییم . طبیعتا اختلاف دو مقدار منفی می باشد یعنی شخص از ما بستانکار می شود . حال دستوری وجود ندارد (مثل IIF در اکسس) که مقدار منفی را مثبت نمایش داده و شخص را بستانکار نماید ؟ من از طریق کد نویسی خودم می توانم مشکل را حل کنم ول می خواهم بدانم آیا دستوری وجود دارد یا نه ؟
با تشکر

----------


## H_T_O_A

ببینید hr110 واضح توضیح داد شما یه ستون بستانکار داری یه ستون بدهکار وقتی 120000 ریال به شخصی بدی در واقع ستون بدهکار 120000 ریال میشه و وقتی 200000 ریال ازش می گیری در واقع 200000 ریال بدهکاری شما یه متغیر از نوع بولین تعریف کنی که اگه مقدارش False شد یعنی بدهکاری بعد یه دستور if میزاری اگر ستون بدهی ها بیشتر بود متغیرتو false می کنه در واقع یعنی حساب منفی

----------


## b_e_shamlu413

> دوستان سلام
> چگونه می شود بدهکار و یا بستانکار بودن را مشخص کرد یعنی اگر وضعیت حساب منفی شد برنامه بستانکار را اعلام کند و وقتی وضعیت حساب مثبت شد برعکس بدهکار را نشان بدهد ؟
> در اکسس دستور IIF این کار را انجام می دهد . آیا در دلفی هم دستوری وجود دارد که مشابه آن کار کند . آیا دستور IFF همان دستور IIF در اکسس است ؟ اگر جواب مثبت است لطفا با یک مثال توضیح دهید .
> با تشکر


درمورد بالا بايد خدمت شما عرض كنم كه اگه منظور شما ازنظر حسابداري ميباشد بايد بگويم كه هيچ حساب كه ماهيت آن بستانكار است حق ندارد بدهكار (منفي) شود و هيچ حساب بدهكاري حق ندارد بستانكار شود ( منفي ) شود منظور اين است در حسابداري اگه يك حساب بخواهد منفي شود بايد اعلام گردد و نبايد اين اتفاق بيفتد چون تراز مالي بهم ميخوره 
نمي دانم منظور روشن بود البته اگه منظور گفته شما همان حسابداري باشد

----------


## Saeid59_m

فرض کنید مانده را در متغیر X قرار میدهید


if x=0 then label1.caption:='بی حساب';
 if x>0 then label1.caption:='بدهکار';
 if x<0 then label1.caption:='بستانکار';

Label2.caption:=abs (x);

----------


## behzad2002iran

سلام دوستان عزیز
مجتبی جان 
برنامه حسابداری ما که خیر سرشون خیلی کرون هست اینجوری
اول در کدینگ حساب هات رو و ماهیت حساب (بدهکار یا بستانکار بودن حساب ) رو تعریف که کردیم.
در سند حسابداری دو طرف حساب رو وارد میکنیم
حالا برنامه طبق ماهیت حساب میاد بدهکار و بستانکار رو از هم کم میکنه و در مانده میاره
اگر به دلایلی مغایرت در حساب به وجود بیاد- طرف چند تا کالا رو برگشت میده و یا بیشتر پول میفرسته سند حسابداری شما ثبت میشه ولی یک پیغام به کار بر نشون میده که مانده با ماهیت حساب مغایرت دارد ثبت کنم یا خیر.
و طبق فرمایش دوستمون شرط گزاشتن در برنامه شما هم با فرمان IF هست که در visual فرمان IIF هستش.

----------

